# Cohan and St. Jean screw up again...



## XcaliberZ (Jun 29, 2003)

Gilbert Arenas insists he would have returned to the Warriors if owner Chris Cohan had assured him the team would still sign him next summer even if he sustained a serious injury in the upcoming season. 

"If you are turning down $60 million to come to a place you want to be, you have to have some trust," Arenas said. "If a guy I do not know (well) can tell me in my face that the deal will get done no matter how you play, then OK, that's all I wanted to hear." 

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/chronicle/archive/2003/07/29/SP289203.DTL

Owner + GM need to go. :upset:


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

you've got to be ****ting me..

that pisses me off.


----------



## eddieMoney (Jun 13, 2003)

Man that hurts. Why can't we have an owner like the Maloof brothers or Mark Cuban? As long as Cohan and St. Jean are in charge, the Warriors are destined for mediocrity.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

You need to realize that it's against league rules to make such a promise. That's exactly the sort of thing that lost Minnesota 5 first round picks for the Joe Smith fiasco a while back.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> You need to realize that it's against league rules to make such a promise. That's exactly the sort of thing that lost Minnesota 5 first round picks for the Joe Smith fiasco a while back.


I agree w/ you, but the way Arenas put it Cohan didnt even shake his hand, make eye contact, I'm mean those are all signs of respect. I wouldnt want to hang around people that treated me like that. Cohan and St. Jean in the end have way too many negatives than positives. They've got to go! Sell the team MJ and give MJ, Mullin, and Muss the freedom to mold this team. Otherwise, just give Mullin and Muss the keys and move over.


----------



## ratedPG (Jun 12, 2003)

My luck on professional sports'. I had to deal with Jim Bowdens' BS "future plans" with the Cincinnati Reds by default with Ken Griffey Jr. (my favorite Baseball player) and here.. my favorite basketball player ends up turning his back on the franchise because of their front office. 
Since the Go/Stay Gilbert petitions were such a hit, what's stopping a "Go Cohan and St. Jean" petition?


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ratedPG</b>!
> My luck on professional sports'. I had to deal with Jim Bowdens' BS "future plans" with the Cincinnati Reds by default with Ken Griffey Jr. (my favorite Baseball player) and here.. my favorite basketball player ends up turning his back on the franchise because of their front office.
> Since the Go/Stay Gilbert petitions were such a hit, what's stopping a "Go Cohan and St. Jean" petition?



Cause Cohan has the ability to turn off my cable! Oh, wait I have DTV, ok lets get started! Let the "Fellowship of the Warriors" begin here... :wiz:


----------



## Jason Caffeine (May 31, 2002)

Good job management, again


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

no..cohan didn't even show up at the meeting. that is disrespect times 10. he's essential giving arenas, your not important enough for me to even show up. fs. he didn't have to promise him more money, but at least try his best to sign him.


----------



## eddieMoney (Jun 13, 2003)

Anyone want to sign a "Get Rid of Cohan" petition?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Recall Chris Cohen.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Owner + GM need to go.


Been saying that for a long time. I hate St Jean (not cos of thisAreanas thing though)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Before you get angry, remember that this is from Gilbert and his agent. Remember agents are spin doctors. And the fact of the matter is that Gilbert is not worth 65$ million now and even if they gave him the mid-level exception he said he would have wanted more after. 

But like he said in his interview, *if I had an injury or a bad season would they take care of me. Meaning he wanted the same kind of money even if it was proven to be a one-year wonder.*

Now I am not saying he is or isn't, but you can't demand 65 million after one good season. ONE. And the Wizards were dumb enough to pay him that much.


----------



## Hero (Jun 28, 2003)

You got a point there messiah. I hope Gilbert blows big in DC.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hero</b>!
> You got a point there messiah. I hope Gilbert blows big in DC.


I don't really wanna wish any ill luck on anybody. Especially somebody who was just trying to take advantage of the best earning opportunity of his career thus far. But if Arenas does turn out to be a one-hit-wonder and bomb in D.C., then that should at least ease the pain of us Warriors fans for losing him. But personally i think Arenas is gonna be a star.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ssmokinjoe</b>!
> 
> But personally i think Arenas is gonna be a star.


I do, too. He had that special star quality in his play.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

They let him go and i don't think you can give me one trade rumor involving danny fortson. The whole team seems like its been mentioned but him...go figure.


----------



## RunTMC (May 11, 2003)

Quite simply, agreeing to pay a player even if they get injured is a) circumventing the cba and potentially major trouble for GS, and b) something we don't want to do. Think for a moment, how much more the fans would hate Cohan/St Jean if they agreed to that sort of deal with Arenas, and Arenas WERE to get injured. I for one would not want someone with an 11 million dollar contract sitting on the roster for 6 years. On top of that, that's something insurance wouldn't cover, and Cohan would be paying that straight out of pocket. Can't happen. You don't pay injured players 60+ million dollars. The reason we lost Arenas wasn't Cohan's unwillingness to cough up money, he was simply put in a lose-lose situation, and I personally think he took the smarter route.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>XcaliberZ</b>!
> Gilbert Arenas insists he would have returned to the Warriors if owner Chris Cohan had assured him the team would still sign him next summer even if he sustained a serious injury in the upcoming season.
> 
> "If you are turning down $60 million to come to a place you want to be, you have to have some trust," Arenas said. "If a guy I do not know (well) can tell me in my face that the deal will get done no matter how you play, then OK, that's all I wanted to hear."
> ...


That explains a lot, I was wondering why he appeared to run out on his friend Troy Murphy.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> You need to realize that it's against league rules to make such a promise. That's exactly the sort of thing that lost Minnesota 5 first round picks for the Joe Smith fiasco a while back.


Not at all, this would've just been a handshake agreement. The reason Minnesota lost 5 first round picks in the Joe Smith fiasco, was because they actually had several guaranteed one year contracts signed with him.

What this would've done, would just be the Warriors saying that since they had his Bird rights, they would put money on him that he thought he was worth, no matter how he played. In this position, it's hard to blame GS' management, because it's bad business to just agree in such a way where you'd be bonded by your word to hand out a $60 million dollar deal, and who's to say Gilbert would've returned anyway?

Also, if they made the agreement, Arenas showed to be a one year wonder, but didn't sign his contract, other players on the team might not trust them as well. I like Gil, but let's face it, the man was out to get paid, and that's what he got.

-Tim


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

now that i think about it areans really was looking for a good reason to turn down $60 million dollars. obviously they're really isn't a good reason to turn down $60 million dollars


----------

